# Peel Island - Saturday 21st



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking to meet around 12.30 and head out around 1pm on Saturday from Cleveland for a 5 Kilometer paddle to Peel. Currents, Wind and tide are all looking favourable.

Plan to be back at the ramp by 5.30-6pm.

Any takers?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Could be up for it.

Am looking for a Saturday option as can't get out on Sunday.

Ash


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck Gents, I hope you get out!!!


----------

